# HGVC Trump Las Vegas



## DazedandConfused (May 19, 2021)

I just stayed at the HGVC Trump in a 2 bedroom for the first time (no jokes please) and it was very nice, but I would book Elara over it in the future.

Things I liked
Very nice rooms, super nice appliances, three bathrooms and showers, very large bedrooms, nice layout, great bathrooms that are YUGE, very quiet room inside, quiet in lobby, very close to fashion mall, lots of free trump water bottles.

Things I did not like
Location is too far off strip and needs longer walk to action, valet/uber area got very crowded and had to walk to mall for less hassle to get uber, the gold glass is a little over the top, the gift shop is lame and self-serving, the breakfast was very expensive and not that great (seemed like reheated packaged food), entrance to 2 bedroom was central door with two way split (I prefer more of the lockoff style), high point use

I did not use pool or anything else so I cant comment on those things.

Overall, it is a wonderful relaxed property that will be sure to impress some people and be a turn off to others. I simply liked the location and style of Elara much better and would probably choose that as my first choice in Las Vegas. If you want peace and quiet (this is las vegas) then this is a good option and I would still be happy here if nothing else was available.


----------



## mjm1 (May 19, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I just stayed at the HGVC Trump in a 2 bedroom for the first time (no jokes please) and it was very nice, but I would book Elara over it in the future.
> 
> Things I liked
> Very nice rooms, super nice appliances, three bathrooms and showers, very large bedrooms, nice layout, great bathrooms that are YUGE, very quiet room inside, quiet in lobby, very close to fashion mall, lots of free trump water bottles.
> ...



I agree with you. 

We stayed in a 1BR last year and enjoyed the experience, including the pool. Location is likely the biggest issue that one would have with the resort, but that may improve a bit once the new Resorts World opens next month. Las Vegas is trying to improve that end of the Strip, but it will take time. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## brp (May 19, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Overall, it is a wonderful relaxed property that will be sure to impress some people and be a turn off to others. I simply liked the location and style of Elara much better and would probably choose that as my first choice in Las Vegas. If you want peace and quiet (this is las vegas) then this is a good option and I would still be happy here if nothing else was available.



We're Elara people as well, with the occasional Flamingo - also off strip, but right at the LinQ. Trump just feels too far away. And, IIRC, their point structure is higher.

Cheers.


----------



## SHG (May 19, 2021)

We have stayed in the studio unit. It is the largest most elaborate studio unit you will ever be in. It is just as large or larger than a lot of 1 bedrooms. My wife loves it! I agree with the point about the location when trying to go somewhere. If you drive, it does not matter, but you cannot walk to hardly anything. They do have a free shuttle that goes to Caesers, and that works pretty well. Overall, we would only stay here during open season because the rates were better. But now, since even the open season rates have gone up, we have not been there....  I would not pay the regular price in points. Very nice resort (a well kept secret). It will probably get more attention when the new Resort World opens.


----------



## Mowogo (May 19, 2021)

Trump really isn’t further from the Strip than Elara and Flamingo, it is just less connected and all outdoors when the mall is closed.  It won’t really have a good connection to Resorts World unless a dedicated path is built, since the building entrance is facing Fashion Show. The room is absolutely superior at Trump, but it does feel somewhat more isolated than even Blvd.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 19, 2021)

The Resorts World looks like an amazing resort, but it is not connected to Trump and there is a large undeveloped plot of land separating Trump from the Strip, so perhaps someone will know what may or may not get built here as it is owned by Wynn (former Alon). After some research this is Wynn West, a new tower on the west side of the Strip that will be connected by an overpass pedestrian bridge. Originally, Steve Wynn planned to “move quickly” on the project, although the current leadership team appears to be taking a more reserved and cautious approach. Wynn bought the land from Australian billionaire James Packer. The parcel was formerly planned for the Alon casino and resort near the Trump International Hotel and Fashion Show Mall.

I easily walked to the Wynn (probably the nicest hotel and resort in las vegas), but the walk outside can be HOT, and the walk thru the mall is much nicer, but a maze of up/down and navigating stores, etc.

I do agree that the inside of the rooms at Trump are probably some of the best of any timeshare and if you are into those things, you will love staying here. The elevators are fast, the place was not crowded at all, and there were no gambling anywhere near this place.

I was not aware of the shuttle, so I guess you can always learn new things here.

I felt the signature restaurant "DJT Restaurant & Bar"for breakfast was overpriced and lacking in flavor and options and I expected it to better considering this is named DJT Restaurant - gee I wonder what those letters represent.


----------



## giowop (May 20, 2021)

We appreciated the shuttle to Caesars

Here’s a Trump question: does anyone know how the HGVC inventory works? Potential for GREAT Strip views - if you get a higher floor. Is it kind of random, or is it impossible for a HGVC booking to get a high floor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 20, 2021)

giowop said:


> We appreciated the shuttle to Caesars
> 
> Here’s a Trump question: does anyone know how the HGVC inventory works? Potential for GREAT Strip views - if you get a higher floor. Is it kind of random, or is it impossible for a HGVC booking to get a high floor?



I was on the 30th floor corner unit overlooking Wynn on one the studio side and the fashion mall from the master bedroom. I really did not spend much time with the view as it was ok, but nothing fantastic. I can state the new Resort World has some great monitors on the side of the building that are super high res and looks great.


----------



## dayooper (May 20, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> I was on the 30th floor corner unit overlooking Wynn on one the studio side and the fashion mall from the master bedroom. I really did not spend much time with the view as it was ok, but nothing fantastic. I can state the new Resort World has some great monitors on the side of the building that are super high res and looks great.



We are heading to Vegas in August (staying at Elara) and plan on visiting Resorts World. It looks very impressive.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2021)

dayooper said:


> We are heading to Vegas in August (staying at Elara) and plan on visiting Resorts World. It looks very impressive.



Didn't know that anything was happening there yet as we've not been in a while. We'll be there in February for a race (will book Elara once the window opens) and will definitely stop by.

Cheers.


----------



## Karen G (May 20, 2021)

dayooper said:


> plan on visiting Resorts World. It looks very impressive.



There are lots of cool things scheduled for Resorts World including some big name entertainers: https://www.rwlasvegas.com/entertainment/


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2021)

Resorts World looks interesting.  I see a king bed room is not a bad price.  

We have the expensive Hilton Aspire AMEX credit card.  I would sure like to stay somewhere, ANYWHERE, I can use that resort credit and not feel like that is throwing money away.  I use the airline credit after getting advice from a TUGger who is very knowledgeable.


----------



## dayooper (May 20, 2021)

Karen G said:


> There are lots of cool things scheduled for Resorts World including some big name entertainers: https://www.rwlasvegas.com/entertainment/



So happy that big empty lot south of Circus Circus will have something there. The north end needs something to bring people back there. Hopefully, something positive will happen to The Drew (Fontaine Bleu) next to SLS and across the road from HGVC on the Boulevard. Wasn't The Drew just sold (again)?


----------



## dayooper (May 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Resorts World looks interesting.  I see a king bed room is not a bad price.
> 
> We have the expensive Hilton Aspire AMEX credit card.  I would sure like to stay somewhere, ANYWHERE, I can use that resort credit and not feel like that is throwing money away.  I use the airline credit after getting advice from a TUGger who is very knowledgeable.



The 1 Bedroom Suite looks really nice (not a timeshare, though). The previews coming out makes it look like an amazing complex. The restaurants, pools and theaters look like they had a lot of thought put into them and will be very popular.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Resorts World looks interesting.  I see a king bed room is not a bad price.
> 
> We have the expensive Hilton Aspire AMEX credit card.  I would sure like to stay somewhere, ANYWHERE, I can use that resort credit and not feel like that is throwing money away.  I use the airline credit after getting advice from a TUGger who is very knowledgeable.




We are using our soon to expire Hilton Aspire certs for 2 nights at the Waldorf Astoria across the street from Grand Chateau/Elara.  We get free breakfast. Will report back. The rooms list for over $400 / night so I figure that's not a bad redemption since we need to use the certs.


We love Elara. GC is also great but I prefer the pool at Elara - feels very Vegas but not overly crowded. because we use the owners deck. re: Trump I am not into heavy gold accents...it feels dated to me. However if I experienced it first-hand perhaps I might feel otherwise.


----------



## giowop (May 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We are using our soon to expire Hilton Aspire certs for 2 nights at the Waldorf Astoria across the street from Grand Chateau/Elara. We get free breakfast. Will report back. The rooms list for over $400 / night so I figure that's not a bad redemption since we need to use the certs.
> 
> 
> We love Elara. GC is also great but I prefer the pool at Elara - feels very Vegas but not overly crowded. because we use the owners deck. re: Trump I am not into heavy gold accents...it feels dated to me. However if I experienced it first-hand perhaps I might feel otherwise.



That Waldorf is superb. I’d go back in a heartbeat. Trump is plush, Elara is hip and resorty. I like both of them, but given free reign, I’d be at the Waldorf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 20, 2021)

Thanks @giowop. That's high praise so I am really looking forward to experiencing this. We stayed at the Waldorf Beverly Hills with our last two certs ($900/night). It was nice (and we even had a butler to unpack our bags if desired - we declined since short stay) but we didn't use much of the amenities because we were visiting family and had activities in LA.

Another hotel we used with Certs is the Conrad across the street from Midtown Hilton in NYC. That stay was great and would use again on a weekend when W57 points are higher and stay at W57 around the corner during weekdays. We are signing up for a second Aspire next year once we work through the backlog of our current certs/TS points.

Will probably never stay at the Trump because the location and points are high relative to many great options for Vegas and now Resorts World.


----------



## giowop (May 20, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @giowop. That's high praise so I am really looking forward to experiencing this. We stayed at the Waldorf Beverly Hills with our last two certs ($900/night). It was nice (and we even had a butler to unpack our bags if desired - we declined since short stay) but we didn't use much of the amenities because we were visiting family and had activities in LA.
> 
> Another hotel we used with Certs is the Conrad across the street from Midtown Hilton in NYC. That stay was great and would use again on a weekend when W57 points are higher and stay at W57 around the corner during weekdays. We are signing up for a second Aspire next year once we work through the backlog of our current certs/TS points.
> 
> Will probably never stay at the Trump because the location and points are high relative to many great options for Vegas and now Resorts World.



We *had* free night rewards last summer for Beverly Hills but COVID. Still on my list. View from a strip view room. Note Elara to the far right. 2nd pic is of my wife. I surprised her with the Waldorf for our first night in Vegas. This was her reaction!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 20, 2021)

Resorts World is opening June 24, 2021


----------



## brp (May 20, 2021)

giowop said:


> That Waldorf is superb. I’d go back in a heartbeat. Trump is plush, Elara is hip and resorty. I like both of them, but given free reign, I’d be at the Waldorf!



We just have  too many Vegas-usable points to use our free nights there, but the Waldorf does look nice. We're using ours in London at the end of July. Being optimistic given how things are going 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 20, 2021)

I agree that Vegas is not my first choice to use these certs, however they expire end of July, our Hawaii trip is already booked for a large entourage, and we travel to Europe after they expire. We are also using two Marriott 50k point certs at the Grand Chateau (GC) for additional two nights.

The GC certs are a harder call because they just were extended until January 2022 but with the 50k cap I am finding that many European hotels are at 60k during the time we are planning to travel. Our alternative is to book open-season at Elara in a 1 Bdrm for around $132/night.

Better than rolling the dice and letting these certs go to waste.


----------



## giowop (May 20, 2021)

Another fun Trump fact to consider. A 1-bedroom plus (corner room) July 8-13 is 5,040 pts. Or $609 Open Season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 20, 2021)

IMHO...July is not the best month to be in Vegas - very hot! Room rates may reflect this.


----------



## frank808 (May 20, 2021)

12 cents a point.  Better to pay cash than use points.  That 120+ temp keeps the room rates low.


----------



## giowop (May 21, 2021)

frank808 said:


> 12 cents a point. Better to pay cash than use points. That 120+ temp keeps the room rates low.



Yeah I was amazed at the discrepancy between points and open season cost in this case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escanoe (May 21, 2021)

Doesn't really matter what the price is (high or low) as long as no nights/weeks are available. 




giowop said:


> Yeah I was amazed at the discrepancy between points and open season cost in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2021)

How do you get this credit? Copied/ pasted from American Express credit card offer ad.  This is the credit card I have.  So expensive for that card. 

$250 Hilton Resort Statement Credit‡
During each year of your Card Membership, you are eligible to receive statement credits of up to $250 on your Card Account for eligible purchases made directly at participating Hilton resorts. For a list of participating resorts, please visit www.hilton.com/resorts.
How it works:
A statement credit will automatically be applied to your Card account approximately 8-12 weeks after your resort charges are posted. See Terms & Conditions for further details.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 21, 2021)

@rickandcindy23 Either pay for HGVC Maint fees for one of the listed resorts, or pay for at least $250 in room charges (possibly for stay but I cannot remember since we use for MF).  Key is it only works for certain resorts on your list but should be automatic like an AMEX offer.

This MF/Stay credit, plus free room, plus airline credits, plus AMEX offers makes this card a money maker vs. Bonvoy Brilliant.


----------



## brp (May 21, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @rickandcindy23 Either pay for HGVC Maint fees for one of the listed resorts, or pay for at least $250 in room charges (possibly for stay but I cannot remember since we use for MF).  Key is it only works for certain resorts on your list but should be automatic like an AMEX offer.



Yes for stay as well as associated room charges. MFs are the easiest 

Cheers.


----------



## giowop (May 21, 2021)

The resort credit and airline credit alone put you +$50

Currently extra $20 per month for eating out this year

Plus Diamond status

Plus extra points multipliers

PLUS annual free night (this alone should be worth the $450 annual fee if played right)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wgk101 (May 22, 2021)

Plus value of $30-$90 each time you use Priority pass while traveling for 1-3 passengers


----------



## Wright17s (May 22, 2021)

We have a week booked at Trump in July ( 1 Bedroom Plus - 1LP, which is the 1 BR corner suite ) using Open Season for $594 with our EP OS discount.  It would have been 6300 pts otherwise, so insanely cheap to book with OS.  My wife and I do a week in Vegas every year in either July or Aug. as we love the heat!  Trump is great because you can book up to 90 days out with OS... I'm pretty sure it is the only HGV property which allows you to book OS greater than 30 days out.  

We also like Trump because the rooms are ridiculously nice and appreciate the ease of getting in and out ( meaning easy to get to our room... not a long walk through a casino, etc. ).   I just find when we stay at Trump we enjoy more of the northern part of the strip whereas when we stay at Elara we enjoy more of the southern part, no real big difference to me as they both are a decent walk to Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 22, 2021)

If you like dry sauna's Vegas in summer is a good place to be!

Good to know about OS 90 days out. I did not know that.


----------



## brp (May 22, 2021)

Wgk101 said:


> Plus value of $30-$90 each time you use Priority pass while traveling for 1-3 passengers



However, note that all Amex cards that have Priority Pass are limited to Lounges and no longer allow restaurant locations. Still not bad, but a definite limitation compared to non-Amex options.

Cheers.


----------



## giowop (May 27, 2021)

brp said:


> However, note that all Amex cards that have Priority Pass are limited to Lounges and no longer allow restaurant locations. Still not bad, but a definite limitation compared to non-Amex options.
> 
> Cheers.


Agreed this was a MASSIVE downgrade!  And with many lounges closed due to "COVID", there are many major airports without ANY options on AMEX Priority Pass.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 29, 2021)

Just finished a short stay at Marriott Grand Chateau across street from Elara. I would stay again but prefer the Elara. I liked how they used concierges to assign lounge chairs at the pools. I wish the Westin Hawaii, Elara, and HHV would adopt this practice to stop the chair hogs. Perhaps it is because we stayed on hotel certs, but the room seemed dated. Last time we stayed on owner points, I seem to recall an updated room. Still nice though. Bed very comfortable.The pool was also much smaller than the Elara and Blvd pools which was disappointing. However with the concierge we found lounge chairs. They had a DJ for entertainment which was fun. Vegas and the GC very crowded this weekend. People want to get out!

Now at the Waldorf using Hilton credit card certs. Agree with @giowop so far it is a cut above all the TS resorts. Love the pool area. Also has concierge to find lounge chairs. Big weekend and not crowded. However the hotel is not open for full capacity until June. Loving this resort! Rooms are $400/night so certs a good value.


----------



## giowop (Jun 4, 2021)

Wright17s said:


> We have a week booked at Trump in July ( 1 Bedroom Plus - 1LP, which is the 1 BR corner suite ) using Open Season for $594 with our EP OS discount. It would have been 6300 pts otherwise, so insanely cheap to book with OS. My wife and I do a week in Vegas every year in either July or Aug. as we love the heat! Trump is great because you can book up to 90 days out with OS... I'm pretty sure it is the only HGV property which allows you to book OS greater than 30 days out.
> 
> We also like Trump because the rooms are ridiculously nice and appreciate the ease of getting in and out ( meaning easy to get to our room... not a long walk through a casino, etc. ). I just find when we stay at Trump we enjoy more of the northern part of the strip whereas when we stay at Elara we enjoy more of the southern part, no real big difference to me as they both are a decent walk to Las Vegas Blvd.



This is exactly what we’re doing, also in July! Minus the Premier discount! Did/can you put in requests for high rooms or strip views?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 4, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> Trump really isn’t further from the Strip than Elara and Flamingo, it is just less connected and all outdoors when the mall is closed.  It won’t really have a good connection to Resorts World unless a dedicated path is built, since the building entrance is facing Fashion Show. The room is absolutely superior at Trump, but it does feel somewhat more isolated than even Blvd.



We locals consider Wynn/Encore to be the effective North end of the Strip, while technically there are still Circus Circus, Sahara and Strat North of it  Aside from being subpar by Strip standards, all three are isolated from each other when compared to anything North of Circus Circus.  The real concentration of resorts that makes it worth walking begin at TI and Palazzo and continue all the way to Mandalay Bay on one side of the Strip and Tropicana on the other.  When you consider Flamingo and Elara, they are both on what I'd call the 50-ish yard line, with the ability to walk to many destinations in either direction.

The one big thing that Trump has above those?  If you happen to be a stoner, it's a quick stroll across the railroad tracks to the two largest dispensaries.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 4, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> We locals consider Wynn/Encore to be the effective North end of the Strip, while technically there are still Circus Circus, Sahara and Strat North of it  Aside from being subpar by Strip standards, all three are isolated from each other when compared to anything North of Circus Circus.  The real concentration of resorts that makes it worth walking begin at TI and Palazzo and continue all the way to Mandalay Bay on one side of the Strip and Tropicana on the other.  When you consider Flamingo and Elara, they are both on what I'd call the 50-ish yard line, with the ability to walk to many destinations in either direction.
> 
> The one big thing that Trump has above those?  If you happen to be a stoner, it's a quick stroll across the railroad tracks to the two largest dispensaries.



What do you locals think of Resorts World going in?  Could that change the dynamics?


----------



## toontoy (Jun 4, 2021)

is the echelon resort still being built or is that now resort world?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 4, 2021)

toontoy said:


> is the echelon resort still being built or is that now resort world?



Resorts World is where Echelon was supposed to be built


----------



## Wright17s (Jun 5, 2021)

giowop said:


> This is exactly what we’re doing, also in July! Minus the Premier discount! Did/can you put in requests for high rooms or strip views?



I haven't made any requests on previous visits, but not a bad idea to give them a call maybe the week before check-in!


----------



## dayooper (Jun 5, 2021)

Wright17s said:


> I haven't made any requests on previous visits, but not a bad idea to give them a call maybe the week before check-in!



You can call earlier. We are heading to Elara in August and I called early May on a different question and they already took my request.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 5, 2021)

dayooper said:


> What do you locals think of Resorts World going in?  Could that change the dynamics?


I think it's going to be great and I can't wait for it to open so we can do down and check it out. It will definitely change the dynamics on the north end of the Strip.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 5, 2021)

dayooper said:


> What do you locals think of Resorts World going in?  Could that change the dynamics?



It's been a topic of discussion, whether Resorts World will expand the "cool kids'" stretch of the Strip.  I can envision a time when Sahara and Circus Circus are destroyed in order to build megaresorts to keep up with demand for high end accommodations and entertainment, but I am pretty confident it won't be in my lifetime.  Or maybe not even my daughter's

That said, I don't think that location really changes the dynamics of the Strip.  I just think it lengthens the part of it considered worth walking by that extra half mile beyond Encore.  SLS thought it was going to be a game changer, that one must-see attraction far enough from the Encore that it generates interest in developing the blight between the two, but a bazillion corporations and rich folk have thought they could come in and slap their elite name on an old building in Las Vegas and see instant success, they end up fleeing on the Gulfstreams with their tails between their legs.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 5, 2021)

Karen G said:


> I think it's going to be great and I can't wait for it to open so we can do down and check it out. It will definitely change the dynamics on the north end of the Strip.





Ty1on said:


> It's been a topic of discussion, whether Resorts World will expand the "cool kids'" stretch of the Strip.  I can envision a time when Sahara and Circus Circus are destroyed in order to build megaresorts to keep up with demand for high end accommodations and entertainment, but I am pretty confident it won't be in my lifetime.  Or maybe not even my daughter's
> 
> That said, I don't think that location really changes the dynamics of the Strip.  I just think it lengthens the part of it considered worth walking by that extra half mile beyond Encore.  SLS thought it was going to be a game changer, that one must-see attraction far enough from the Encore that it generates interest in developing the blight between the two, but a bazillion corporations and rich folk have thought they could come in and slap their elite name on an old building in Las Vegas and see instant success, they end up fleeing on the Gulfstreams with their tails between their legs.



I thought I heard The Fountaine Bleu/The Drew was sold again. Is that correct? If so, are they starting work on that property? It’s huge and if that got going, it might drive more business to the north end (maybe?).

I‘ve never been to SLS (and I’ve stayed at HGVC on the Boulevard right across the road) and really don’t have any intention to either. Circus Circus isn’t my cup of tea (but walking from HGVC to there to get Krispy Cremes one day has become a tradition) so having resorts on the North side to go to would be a plus.

Checking out Resorts World is on our must do list when we visit this summer. It looks amazing from the outside and the reports from what’s going on in the casino and the shops/restaurants area seem very promising as well!


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 5, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I thought I heard The Fountaine Bleu/The Drew was sold again. Is that correct? If so, are they starting work on that property? It’s huge and if that got going, it might drive more business to the north end (maybe?).
> 
> I‘ve never been to SLS (and I’ve stayed at HGVC on the Boulevard right across the road) and really don’t have any intention to either. Circus Circus isn’t my cup of tea (but walking from HGVC to there to get Krispy Cremes one day has become a tradition) so having resorts on the North side to go to would be a plus.
> 
> Checking out Resorts World is on our must do list when we visit this summer. It looks amazing from the outside and the reports from what’s going on in the casino and the shops/restaurants area seem very promising as well!


The International/Hilton International/Hilton/Westgate, before Hilton abandoned the building, was essentially what the blue behemoth (nee Fountainebleau and Drew) is destined to be:  a mega room feeder for the Las Vegas Convention Center.  I've read that they even worked out an enclosed flyover bridge into the new CC expansion.  It has been a doomed project that was a contemporary in development of the Cosmopolitan.  When the Real Estate bust hit and construction funds dried up completely, Deutsche Bank had so much already invested in Cosmo that it took over that project and saw it through completion.  No such luck for Fountainebleau.  It eventually went into bankruptcy and was bought out.  The company that bought it out stopped all work when COVID hit.  Since that, they've been sued by contractors for unpaid work and laid off execs for unpaid salaries and contract breaches.  

Ownership has now circled back to Fountainbleau in February, and Marriot is still in the deal, reportedly, with the JDub and Marriott Edition brands slated to be part of the rooms inventory.  As of right now, as I wrote, I see it as little more than a convention feeder.  If it takes off, it will be the catalyst for development of the lot between the Sahara and Fountainbleau and the lot between HGVC on the Blvd and Sahara that is currently being used as a makeshift open field event center.  

The Circus Circus property is so narrow compared to the scope of megaresorts that I think either it stays there forever, crumbling like the Roman Coliseum, or someone with a vision and money redevelops it along with the event field, the Manor motel, the RV Park, the whole shebang, into a megaresort that surrounds Sky Tower and HGVC (buying out and destroying the fleabag motel next to circus circus would be a significant bonus).  If all those dominoes fall in place because Fountainebleau was a smashing success, then it will be Fountainebleau, not RW, that ended up being the gamechanger.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 30, 2021)

The Fontainblah is all it’s glory.  13 years ago when I first saw it and it feels like they are going backwards. (Pic from Today)

The HGVC Strip (current owner) is a great resort but in a crappy location. Enjoying the Westgate (amazing sports book) and Sahara ($10 blackjack weeknights), Resorts world is meh… but that $1 hot dog at Slots ‘O Fun, right???? 

So I’m hoping the North Strip gets better cause it’s not doing well right now.


----------



## eylumpy (Oct 6, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Resorts World looks interesting.  I see a king bed room is not a bad price.
> 
> We have the expensive Hilton Aspire AMEX credit card.  I would sure like to stay somewhere, ANYWHERE, I can use that resort credit and not feel like that is throwing money away.  I use the airline credit after getting advice from a TUGger who is very knowledgeable.


i have just signed up with the aspire card ...i have a question with the $250 credit with regards to airline incidental fees.....we signed up to apply these to american airlines, can you use the incidental to upgrade your seat from economy to economy plus and use the credits ?....i can not seem to get an answer , they reimburse seat assignments but not upgrades ? how do you guys use the $250 reimbursement credit....hanks in advance


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2021)

eylumpy said:


> how do you guys use the $250 reimbursement credit....hanks in advance



Southwest tickets of up to $100 (with some reports that a little bit over also reimburse).

Not sure about the AA question since we are Executive Platinum on AA so don't pay for most upgrades.

Cheers.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2021)

Mowogo said:


> Trump really isn’t further from the Strip than Elara and Flamingo, it is just less connected and all outdoors when the mall is closed.  It won’t really have a good connection to Resorts World unless a dedicated path is built, since the building entrance is facing Fashion Show. The room is absolutely superior at Trump, but it does feel somewhat more isolated than even Blvd.



In fairness, Trump is the same distance from Wynn as Elara is from Cosmopolitan, roughly.  But Cosmopolitan is essentially on the 50 yard line of the Strip, where Wynn is in the end zone.  If you want to walk the Strip, Elara is a far better starting point.  Also, you can walk through Planet Hollywood to get to the Strip, so it feels like it's right there.  If you like to shop (I mean for stuff that isn't overpriced in hoity toity casino malls), Trump is unbeatable.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 6, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> In fairness, Trump is the same distance from Wynn as Elara is from Cosmopolitan, roughly.  But Cosmopolitan is essentially on the 50 yard line of the Strip, where Wynn is in the end zone.  If you want to walk the Strip, Elara is a far better starting point.  Also, you can walk through Planet Hollywood to get to the Strip, so it feels like it's right there.  If you like to shop (I mean for stuff that isn't overpriced in hoity toity casino malls), Trump is unbeatable.



Well, the walk from Trump to Wynn is navigating a maze of stairs or escalators inside a mall where the Elara to Cosmo is a little more direct and easier. However the mall near the trump is nicer than the mall near Elara.

Lets not forget the trump is near the new resorts world and other desirable spots like the venetian, etc.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> Well, the walk from Trump to Wynn is navigating a maze of stairs or escalators inside a mall where the Elara to Cosmo is a little more direct and easier. However the mall near the trump is nicer than the mall near Elara.
> 
> Lets not forget the trump is near the new resorts world and other desirable spots like the venetian, etc.



There's a sidewalk straight from Trump to Wynn, and even a crosswalk and everything!


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> There's a sidewalk straight from Trump to Wynn, and even a crosswalk and everything!



What am I missing here. Trump and Wynn are on opposite sides of the Strip?

Cheers.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2021)

brp said:


> What am I missing here. Trump and Wynn are on opposite sides of the Strip?
> 
> Cheers.



Not the Strip in Las Vegas.  Maybe the Strip in a parallel dimension?


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Not the Strip in Las Vegas.  Maybe the Strip in a parallel dimension?



Sorry, what am I missing here (and certainly willing to be corrected)...


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2021)

brp said:


> Sorry, what am I missing here (and certainly willing to be corrected)...



The Strip is Las Vegas Blvd, the main road you see going from NNE to SSW.  The road you see between the two properties is Fashion Show Mall Drive.  That's about a quarter mile distance.  The Strip is about 4 miles long IIRC from Mandalay Bay to Encore (Encore is right next to Wynn).


----------



## eylumpy (Oct 6, 2021)

thanks , would love to get an answer on this $250 airline incidental reimbursement credits
i call amex and they refer me to HH then they refer me to amex


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> The Strip is Las Vegas Blvd, the main road you see going from NNE to SSW.  The road you see between the two properties is Fashion Show Mall Drive.  That's about a quarter mile distance.  The Strip is about 4 miles long IIRC from Mandalay Bay to Encore (Encore is right next to Wynn).



I must be dense here (wouldn't be the first time ). Yup, S. Las Vegas Blvd. is the long road with the blue marking. Check. And I see Trump on one side of that line and Wynn on the other (as you say, right next to Encore). BTW, I think it's still considered "The Strip" up to Stratosphere.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2021)

eylumpy said:


> thanks , would love to get an answer on this $250 airline incidental reimbursement credits
> i call amex and they refer me to HH then they refer me to amex



For a very specific question like this you may have more luck on Flyertalk.com. This thread, in particular: https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ame...-reimbursement-reports-aa-only-2020-21-a.html

It has likely already been asked and answered there.

I did list my use, but it doesn't address the AA-specific question.

Cheers.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2021)

brp said:


> I must be dense here (wouldn't be the first time ). Yup, S. Las Vegas Blvd. is the long road with the blue marking. Check. And I see Trump on one side of that line and Wynn on the other (as you say, right next to Encore). BTW, I think it's still considered "The Strip" up to Stratosphere.
> 
> Cheers.



Yes, technically it goes to Strat.  But until Resorts World opened, locals considered the Strip to end at Encore (now it ends at RW).  This is because Circus Circus, Sahara, and Strat are far removed from the rest of the Strip and are varying degrees of ghetto.


----------

